
Hacker Hostel – Jamaica - akua_walters
http://hackerhos-tel.webflow.io/about
======
akua_walters
I'm Akua. My team here at Startup Robot and I are hosting our inaugural Hacker
Hostel. We are taking students from top colleges and Universities around the
US and taking hem to Jamaica for two months, we cover their accommodation ( in
Montego Bay, Kingston, Portland, Ocho Rios, and Negril) & we pay them a
stipend and we only ask they pay their airfare and program fee.

